# Best arrows for 3d???



## jonfinnell

OK, shot my second 3d tournament today, and it was super cold out, but still crazy enjoyable. Here is my issue, Myself and my oldest son are currently shooting easton x7 2212, and am getting tired of slight tweaks and bends in my arrows. Between the 2 of us we Broke 1, bent another 1 and tweaked a 3rd one where nocks don't hold tight. 
We shoot indoor 5 spot as well but think that 3d is gonna be my real fire... I want to shoot 1 bow and 1 type of arrow for both types of shooting. I have about made my mind up to go with carbon arrows, but have read an awful lot of post's on here about having to cull arrows, and not having near the straightness in arrows. 
We just started shooting archery 3 months ago, I am currently shooting low 290's in 300 league. I recently got a much better bow (Alpine pro comp) and it has helped tremendously with my consistency. With shooting 3d my yardage estimation is not the best just yet, so I have a few rogue arrows. 
I know carbon is a little tougher and will hold up somewhat longer to some missed shots and in target arrow collisions, but how great is the trade off in accuracy and straightness in all reality.


----------



## treeman65

Victory xringers
I shoot them for 3d and spots but will be changing to the xkillers for spots when I get them.


----------



## swansrob

*Carbons*

A lot of the carbon arrow manufacturers have straightness specs like .001" available. And the weight can be within a grain or 2 or 3 per dozen depending on the arrows you get too. I've never shot aluminums but I can't imagine carbons being a "trade-off". A lot of the pros shoot the carbons with amazing results. Carbon Express, Gold Tip, Easton, and Victory are the brands that come to mind first. I shoot X-cutters from Gold tip and they're very accurate and tough. A buddy shoots the Easton Fatboys with excellent accuracy and resilience.


----------



## tomcat8794

I shoot the X ringers by Victory. Great arrows and all weigh the same to the grain very straight .001.


----------



## Lunghitter6284

*carbon express*

I am shooting the cxl 250 they are a great 3d arrow because they are light and durable. Also they are a fat shaft so they will help cut lines on paper.

chris


----------



## bowhunterpse

*3d arrows*

I shoot beman 9.3`s for 3d and love them!! Plus they are fat shafts for catching that line and they are not as expencive as others i`ve shot!!!


----------



## rodney482

I use the exact same set up for 3d as I do for 5 spot

the arrows that I choose to use are:

Victory Xringer HV 350 spine V1 fletched with Duravane Fusions

I have great flight with these arrows plus the larger diameter sure doesnt hurt any.


----------



## hardwoodhitman

i use easton lightspeeds for 3d and hunting. i haven't had any problems yet. they seem pretty durable


----------



## eville archer

Go with carbon. You will be just as happy and accurate with them. Not to mention you wont hurt the wallet as bad.


----------



## Hoyt1967

I really like the easton fatboy shafts, the other recemmondations you have gotten are good also, xringers and xcutters are also great shafts. IMO there is no tradeoff when comparing aluminum to carbon, I dont think you or I could shoot an aluminum or carbon shaft any better than the other. I have also used 2312 for 3d and they are not a durable shaft at all in comparison to a carbon shaft.


----------



## Lien2

I'm a Fatboy fan!

Lien2


----------



## maineyotekiller

I just started shooting Victory VX-22 HV's and I'm pretty happy so far.

"Course the best arrows are the one's that stick in the 11.....I've only seemed to find a few of those. Limited edition I reckon.


----------



## jonfinnell

*Thanks for all the help*

You all have been a big help.. thanks so much for all the info.. I think I am gonna look for some of those arrows that stick in the 11 and 12 ring.. those sound like they will help me alot.. lol.. 
Probably gonna go carbon... Thanks again


----------



## TerryJr

Gold Tip 22's!!!!
Terry Jr.


----------



## Adam Harper

*arrows*

I use carbon express arrows
maxium hunters for hunting or 3d 
or i use 3d selects

Thanks


----------



## heilman181

I have been very pleased with my Carbon Express Linejammers. :thumbs_up


----------



## hawaii boy

easton acc work really well,plus you can get good speed on them


----------



## Sticks N Strings

X ringers by Victory........... The best arrows Ive Shot by far....


----------



## viperarcher

Gold Tip is the way to go Fat arrow and ultra light! for 3D! Tough as they come! I use pro 22's and X cutters.


----------



## 1tiger

acc's


----------



## hunt_xt

my husband loves the 9.3's, they are nice...but personally i shoot the carbon express cxl 2! i love them, but not sure if they are making them still? might check with the cxl SS. i used the shoot lightspeeds, but i love the fat shaft...its not stingy on lines :wink:


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

Depends on the bow..Spine is the #1 component in accuracy, Aluminum affords the best spine if properly selected for the bow..There are certain carbon shafts that afford durability and consistent spine..My thoughts are:
Carbon Tech
CXL2 SS
Fatboys
Straightness and weight are over-rated..It is what the bow likes..You will have to test for that along w/nocks and vanes. JMHO..Perfect form will allow you to shoot whatever you want no matter the too-stiff of spine and lack of F.O.C...you will have to find the "Sweet-Spot".


----------



## bhtr3d

Victories would be the best bet....They have the best to offer in spine / and weight combinations.


----------



## supertechy

*arrows*

Victory:wink:


----------



## jwolfe78

gt 22's or gt x-cutters


----------



## williejay

FATBOY has my vote!!


----------



## MBH300

I just switched to victory x-ringers hv for 3D & couldnt be happier. 
better flight & tighter groups


----------



## archerm3

Aluminums are going to be your least expensive option, not hard on the wallet at all, in fact it will be the easiest.

I use Fatboy's.

If you can get the speed you need using aluminums, that's what I would go with.


----------



## NDarcher

You have to decide what works best with the bow that your shooting, poundage for example etc. Do you have any buddies that shoot 3D? I'm sure that your local Pro shop could further assist you, but as for my input, i like Gold tip arrows for 3D. I personally shoot the x-cutter pros, but the choices are endless for both outdoor and indoor.


----------



## BigBuckStinger

Fat Boys work great for me:wink:


----------



## mag41vance

I use 29" Easton Fatboy 400's with a screw-in 65 gr target tip 3 fletch ,4" AAE vanes, Shoot Parker Shooting Star 29.5" draw 66lbs. 
I shoot this set up for indoor, Field Archery and 3D. I won the 08 State VBA 3D Fall classic with this set up. Fatboys are plenty fast and stable.


----------



## nwmohunter86

just got some easton flatline arrows


----------



## Meat hook

Carbon Express Maxima 3d select. Groups well with mini quick spin fletching.


----------



## JP23

Speed + nice groups = Fatboy


----------



## ronc141

jwolfe78 said:


> gt 22's or gt x-cutters


x 2


----------



## garampage22

i shoot easton fatboy 500's, very strong and havent had any problems out of them


----------



## Cyborg2011

It all depends on the grains of weight that you are needing to shoot. You do not want anything that is going to slow you bow down to the point where you have to pull back a ton of weight just to get you 286 feet per second. Have your local archery shop check out and map the speed of your bow. Most new bows with a draw longer than 27 inches you will be able to shoot in the 500 grain area fairly easy. I know that that I have shoot most of the arrows that they make and it also depends if you want Blazers Vanes on you shafts. Blazers tend to slow a bow down but they are also tougher than most brands. I am shooting a New Breed Cyborg and Triple X's and I liked that set up very much. Fat boys are okay shafts but do you really want something that says " Fat Boy" on your shafts.. I think not. Personally I would go with something that I could shoot dots and 3-D with. If you are wanting to to have to fool arrow with a slight breeze messing around with you than I would shoot a smaller diameter shaft such as a Ultralight. Having a larger shaft is better but when it comes down to longer range shoots in a winding area ( Texas) I would want something that I wouldn't have to over think the wind. Like I said I would personally talk to my your local pro shop before just walking in there and wanting shafts because some person on the internet said that they work good for them.


----------



## TB Findley

Good Luck with your decision....Stay with American Made! (Beman / Easton / etc.) Personally I like Beman!


----------



## commander1

just switched from the fat boy to gold tip 22's and could not be happier.


----------



## bfelver

carbons are the way to go but people dont want to say what it takes to get a matched set of arrows . That all fly and tune the same lol aluminum are more consent out of the box


----------



## fresnohunter

I have been shooting 3D in California for about 2 yrs, probably shot in 15-20 tourneys and for the most part people seem to use "standard" size hunting diameter arrows, some use the skinny arrows. Only a couple of times did I notice someone using the fat arrows. At Redding this past yr I was right behind the pros during the shoot off and I don't think anyone of them were using fat arrows. Just my observation


----------



## pit adder

*Black eagle arrows*

the challenger arrow and the magnum for 3d imo some of the best (EVER) made to date !


----------



## Lowlevlflyer

Cyborg2011 said:


> It all depends on the grains of weight that you are needing to shoot. You do not want anything that is going to slow you bow down to the point where you have to pull back a ton of weight just to get you 286 feet per second. Have your local archery shop check out and map the speed of your bow. Most new bows with a draw longer than 27 inches you will be able to shoot in the 500 grain area fairly easy. I know that that I have shoot most of the arrows that they make and it also depends if you want Blazers Vanes on you shafts. Blazers tend to slow a bow down but they are also tougher than most brands. I am shooting a New Breed Cyborg and Triple X's and I liked that set up very much. Fat boys are okay shafts but do you really want something that says " Fat Boy" on your shafts.. I think not. Personally I would go with something that I could shoot dots and 3-D with. If you are wanting to to have to fool arrow with a slight breeze messing around with you than I would shoot a smaller diameter shaft such as a Ultralight. Having a larger shaft is better but when it comes down to longer range shoots in a winding area ( Texas) I would want something that I wouldn't have to over think the wind. Like I said I would personally talk to my your local pro shop before just walking in there and wanting shafts because some person on the internet said that they work good for them.


Actually, with the increase in the ASA speed limit, I don't think the wind is going to play that much of a role, and I'm really not sure it ever did as far as fat shafts and fast bows go. I shot Black Eagle Challengers, which are the same shaft diameter as the Easton Fatboy, all season this year in OK and TX, sometimes in some VERY windy conditions, and I never had an issue with the wind affecting my shot. I'm shooting T.H.E. 3D, and we dont mess with speed limits, but I wasnt shooting much faster than the 297fps limit which the ASA has now implemented. :wink:


----------



## Lowlevlflyer

pit adder said:


> the challenger arrow and the magnum for 3d imo some of the best (EVER) made to date !


Mighty right! Shot Challengers all season this year, and will probably be going to the Magnums for 2013.


----------



## Squrl

Im really surprised nobody has mentioned Carbon Tech's line of arrows
check out the cheetah by them, .0015 straight guarantied tough 400 and 300 spine weigh as much as a radial xweave pro 200


----------



## dschonbrun

If you can have setups for 2 different arrow diameters that is ideal (windy and Calm). Beyond that, an intermediate width and short-medium feathers will give you the greatest flexibility. I use Fatboys with 2.5" Vanes for outdoor 3d. Fatboys with 4.0" Feathers for indoor 3d or indoor Target.


----------



## ThomasBisbee

ill name of a few hear from different bands that are all great choices 1. victory X-Ringer 2. Easton lightspeed 3. Easton fullboar [What I shoot] 4. Easton fatboy 5. Carbon Express CLX all great choices and couldn't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## dschonbrun

Full Bore arrows are illegal for some sanctioned shoots, check before buying them.


----------



## WCH

Isn't this thread a few years old? Lol but I like gold tips arrows for what it's worth.


----------



## Archerywarrior

Gold tip arrows


----------



## travis gross

accually man the first shot you shoot with an alunimum arrow your straightness goes south. im not saying there not good arrows but i would say after a few shots in a 3d target that any quality carbon arrow is straighter. i think a 22series goldtip would be a great choice for you seeing how your shooting that aprox diamiter already. the goldtip line is amazingly accurate and tough as you can get "just ask Levi morgan or Tim gillingham" lol , hope this helps man . good luck


----------



## super*

goldtip 22s shoot them light shoot them heavy shoot them short, seems to be they shoot great no matter what you do.


----------



## SHUEY

Damn who resurected this thread?

i still shoot x ringers hv


----------



## HOYT_ARCHER_23

Look at the ht3 arrow from muddy as well. Fat shaft arrow with 350 and 400 spines at 8.0 and 8.2 gpi.


----------



## BowArkie

Easton Full Bore


----------



## bowtechlx

Goldtip x cutters are a really good arrow


----------



## nochance

SHUEY said:


> Damn who resurected this thread?


Yes, I'm pretty sure th OP(2009) has already got his new arrows:smile:


----------



## Padgett

I am using my gold tip xxx with 110 grains up front this year.


----------



## hunting417

well said, too many factors to give someone else advise . different bows different draw weights and draw lengths will change whats right for me to "WRONG" for you . archers friend on the internet has a scale to guide your specs to a choice of different arrows that will fly best for your specs. the rest is up to you. practice consistant form , anchor points, don't jurk the release .keep the release a suprise every shot .left hand soft on the bow, "DONT GRIP IT" KEEP THE SAME PRESSURE ON THE LEFT ARM PUSHING OUT AS THE RIGHT PULLING BACK. USE BACK MUSCLES NOT ARMS, SOOOOOO MUCH. PRACTICE PRACTICE. HOPE I HELPED


----------



## Archermomx3

Cxl or xringer hv


----------



## Pincher

Gold Tip just won Newberry ASA, also won the IBO championship last year. I just one the local circuit shoot this week end with Gold Tip in Hntr class. there are lots of good shafts out there and there are some crappy over hyped ones, Gols tip has benn around for years and has the track record to back them up, very consistent and you wont find anything more durable.


----------



## Marc da hunter

Let's keep this thread going as new and better arrows are made today.
Which new Carbon arrows are best for outdoor 3D shoot. I'm shooting hoyt Pro edge elite, at 29.5" DL, 55 lbs. I like medium to large diameter carbon arrows at maybe 5.5 to 7 GPI.


----------



## Padgett

Holy crap, I just saw this thread and back then I was still shooting the xxx shafts. I now shoot the gold tip x cutters with either 100 or 125 grain points and they are freaking awesome, I have always had to buy my own arrows so dropping money on a dozen arrows is a big deal for me and I need them to last but at the same time I need them to be the most accurate choice out there.

This year in open a at the asa shoots gold tips were simply the most common choice with the guys in my groups and in the final shooter of the year group that I was in battling for a podium all 5 of us were gold tip shooters with a variety of the shafts from series 22 to x cutters to 30 x and xxx.


----------



## KimberTac1911

Gt-22 if in windy area. If not fatboys if not.


----------



## unks24

All arrows work well, hold steady, pull through with your back and shoulders, trust your yardage, and most of all follow through. I shoot Victory X Ringer HV for hunter class, and Black eagle challenger for open class. I believe they are equal to a 23 just slightly larger than a 22 series and they fly well in the wind or calm. It's mostly mental be confident with your equipment.


----------



## Marc da hunter

I will try challenger


----------



## waydownsouth

For 3d, I shoot cxl350 arrows, light weight, fatty line getter, and very accurate! !!


----------



## catcherarcher

Black Eagle Magnums, Challengers, or Dan McCarthy arrows.


----------



## D.Short

Black Eagle Magnums serve me well


----------



## bowhunterj479

What are some recommendations for a good regular diameter carbon arrow for outdoor 3d. I just got my first Target bow a Matthews Conquest Pro 60 lbs at 28 inch draw. Thanks in advance and God Bless!


----------



## brad91x

If you want a regular diameter arrow I'd check out easton light speeds


----------



## blade37defender

GT Velocity/Ultralight Pro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planner

brad91x said:


> If you want a regular diameter arrow I'd check out easton light speeds


Or the Easton Hexx, .001 straightness. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pouledeau

Carbon Express Blues - use the same arrow for hunting, 5 spot, 3D and now field. But I shoot 5 spot, 3D and field so I will be a better shot in October.


----------



## Kaveman44

just got some of the new Black Eagle PS26's, will shoot them this afternoon and let you know how they fly, they spin amazing, way better than my Easton SuperDrives


----------



## Kaveman44

Black Eagle PS26's are amazing so far, they tune great and grouped great this afternoon, this is a 60 yard group


----------



## the.pabst

I use the carbon express mach 5 as long as they are available.
Great shaft, great straightness, outstanding cheap price.
They do there job as good as other shafts in this class. e.g. easton lightspeed 3D or gold tip ultralight pro...


----------



## arrowoflife18

Gold tip series 22 pros, cheaper and a little smaller than the PS23's but still just as good.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman65

Fatboys are very consistent and dureable


----------



## jtrump

Been using some victory xweave's, they fly great!


----------



## the.pabst

All in all... nearly each arrow do it's job great if it is well tuned for the bow.


----------



## awmp

Great post and wanting to get into 3d as well, can you give more details on the arrows? 300, 400, weight of tip etc, cost, notch type?


----------



## DIXIEDOG1

awmp said:


> Great post and wanting to get into 3d as well, can you give more details on the arrows? 300, 400, weight of tip etc, cost, notch type?


Arrows need to be matched to your bow and the poundage you shoot. Nobody is going to be able to answer this question for you not knowing your setup


----------



## lxvaldivia5811

I use carbon express arrows. I think it is preference.


----------



## Wyatt gray

Black eagles or victorys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhale3

Need to try gold tip x-cutters best 3D arrow I have ever shot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

